# 2 Cyl Shay's First Run.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I finished my 2 cylinder shay. I used Bachman trucks and cut down the 3 cylinder to two cylinders. I like the open cab shays. The boiler is mostly copper pipe fittings. Lots of Ozark castings. I made most of the parts. The wood slats are from my Bachmann rail truck. 
















I made this one cylinder shay from the cylinder I cut off, got it done years ago, finally the 2 cyl is done also. I cut a shay truck in half and used a VCR motor. Here you see the belt drive to the driveshaft. Later I replaced it with Delrin Chain/sprockets. 









A short video:


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice work Jerry. I love them!


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice done Jerry. I like the early T-boiler Shays a lot. 

Bye, Gerd


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

The two-cylinder Shay looks great Jerry! 
Nice Job! 
Thanks for the photos, 
Don


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great! Very nice Shay. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Gerd said, there's something immensely appealing about those t-boiler Shays, and yours is a great example! Thanx for the [email protected] url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## RailCat (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks Great! 

I wonder why Bachmann hasn't scaled up their On2.5 shay for those of us who don't have room for the 36 ton shay? 

Scott


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Jerry!!! What do you figure the size is? 8, 10, 13 ton? Is it totally freelance or did you base it on an actual prototype?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Don, mine can't compare to yours! 
Steve, it was sort of based on some 13 ton plans I got in some back issues of Small Scale Steam magazine 2001 issue.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks really nice to me Jerry! 
Great stuff! 
Don


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a real keeper, Jerry.... Very nicely done....


----------

